# It's the Police!!!



## brookzee (Oct 31, 2011)

i had my first ever home haunt last night. i under estimated how long it would take to set up, so i didnt get everything done that i would of liked to. It was good fun tho scaring the tot's and as a bonus the police turned up and i managed to get them on video as i scared them when they entered my chop shop. hope everyone one had as much fun as i did. time to start preparing for next year now


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh noes! its the fuzzz! LOL can you get arrested for that?


----------



## brookzee (Oct 31, 2011)

Our english cops are pretty cool. i told them i was going to upload it to youtube, they said to go ahead. they got their cell phones out and started taking pictures


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

link? I wanna see "Scaring the Bobbies"!


----------



## brookzee (Oct 31, 2011)

i upload the vid tomorrow night


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess it's safer to scare cops who don't carry guns.  I don't know if I'd try that here.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I guess it's safer to scare cops who don't carry guns.  I don't know if I'd try that here.


Agreed, My luck they would shoot something and I'd be on the chopping block!
:smoking:


----------

